# Mixed messages and other nonsense



## Jeni (Mar 2, 2022)

Despite lifting NYC restaurant requirements, NYC Mayor Adams keeps vaccination mandate for workers​https://www.yahoo.com/news/despite-lifting-nyc-restaurant-requirements-003100769.html
You may not need proof of vaccination to eat inside a New York City restaurant, but Mayor Eric Adams said Monday you’ll still need it to work.

During a news conference in the Bronx, Adams vowed to keep in place requirements that public and private employees be vaccinated for COVID — despite his earlier announcement that restaurant and bar patrons will soon no longer have to provide proof of vaccination status.
Hawaii is ditching strict entry requirements: No more COVID tests, vaccine proof or quarantine​https://www.yahoo.com/news/no-more-covid-tests-vaccine-005930007.html
Hawaii is lifting its strict COVID-19 entry requirements on March 26, Gov. David Ige announced Tuesday.

Travelers will no longer need to show proof of a COVID-19 vaccine or a negative COVID-19 test to bypass a mandatory quarantine. The five-day quarantine, which has applied to those who don't show vaccine proof or a negative test, is going away, too. The state is keeping its indoor mask mandate, however.

The changes under the state's Safe Travels program, which was introduced in October 2020 to reopen the top tourism destination, apply to domestic travelers. And they come less than six weeks after the state was considering tightening restrictions by adding a COVID-19 booster requirement. 


The message seems clear tourist dollars are more important then the "health" issues we were told this was all about.....
This is just a couple but if you look at many states the turnabout is NOT about data and science but $$$$$$ and complete and total hypocrisy.


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2022)

I think within a month all the covid restrictions everywhere will be dropped. But watch out for the digital ID which I have heard is being introduced in some places and that is just as bad because it has your health status and financial info on it.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 3, 2022)

I just think if they expect ANY credibility in the future ............ the removal of restrictions/ mandates   etc should be actually consistent and make sense ......


----------



## Jeni (Mar 5, 2022)

US Surgeon General orders tech companies to reveal sources of COVID-19 misinformation​https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...information-050540191.html?fr=sycsrp_catchall
The administration seeks to learn how many users have been exposed to such misinformation, and which demographic groups may have been disproportionally affected. On top of that, it's looking for data about the major sources of COVID-19 misinformation, including individuals or businesses that sell unapproved COVID-19 products or services. Tech companies have until May 2nd to comply, though they won't be penalized if they don't.

honestly how do they classify .... 
6-8 months ago saying you can still get or pass Covid after vaccine was called misinformation ..
questioning masks was called misinformation... etc

Now BIg Brother wants to know who saw misinformation seriously ...... yes there were some insane claims that i never saw except in articles trying to say mis information is being spread...... but think since the guidance has been all over maybe the CDC spread misinformation


----------



## Jeni (Mar 8, 2022)

Documents Reveal Hundreds of Media Companies Including Conservative Media were Paid by Federal Government to Promote the COVID-19 Vaccines​https://dcweekly.org/2022/03/07/doc...-government-to-promote-the-covid-19-vaccines/

HHS revealed that it purchased advertising from major news networks including ABC, CBS, and NBC, as well as cable TV news stations Fox News, CNN, and MSNBC, legacy media publications including the New York Post, the Los Angeles Times, and the Washington Post, digital media companies like BuzzFeed News and hundreds of local newspapers and TV stations. These outlets were collectively responsible for publishing countless articles and video segments regarding the vaccine that were nearly *uniformly positive* about the vaccine in terms of both its efficacy and safety.

Hundreds of news organizations were paid by the federal government to advertise for the vaccines as part of a “comprehensive media campaign,” according to documents TheBlaze obtained from the Department of Health and Human Services. The Biden administration purchased ads on TV, radio, in print, and on social media to build vaccine confidence, timing this effort with the increasing availability of the vaccines. The government also relied on earned media featuring “influencers” from “communities hit hard by COVID-19” and “experts” like White House chief medical adviser Dr. Anthony Fauci and other academics to be interviewed and promote vaccination in the news.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 8, 2022)

As virus cases go from 1 to 24,000, New Zealand changes tack​https://www.yahoo.com/news/virus-cases-1-24-000-054150801.html
_WELLINGTON, New Zealand (AP) — Back in August, New Zealand's government put the entire nation on lockdown after a single community case of the coronavirus was detected.

On Tuesday, when new daily cases hit a record of nearly 24,000, officials told hospital workers they could help out on understaffed COVID-19 wards even if they were mildly sick themselves.

It was the latest sign of just how radically New Zealand's approach to the virus has shifted, moving from elimination to suppression and now to something approaching acceptance as the omicron variant has taken hold._

I thought health was the most important .... one case close the nation ..... but now who cares...

2 years of restrictions and lock downs and then after lifting most likely for economic reasons .... the cases in the thousands is just "is what it is"

In the US the rush for election reasons and tax collections simply put .... but in areas with large increases in cases it makes the whole thing look like hypocrisy....


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2022)

> You may not need proof of vaccination to eat inside a New York City restaurant, but Mayor Eric Adams said Monday you’ll still need it to work.



Jeni, that absolutely makes sense.  You may not need to surgically scrub your hands when you go to the doctor, but the doctor has to.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2022)

Proof of vaccination doesn't mean anything since I met a woman a few months ago who told me she bought a phony one online. We live in a crazy world!


----------



## Jeni (Mar 9, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Proof of vaccination doesn't mean anything since I met a woman a few months ago who told me she bought a phony one online. We live in a crazy world!


Yes i have heard of folks who bought fakes and quite frankly i laughed at the thought of a minimum wage hostess trying to distinguish real from fake... or for that matter know what other proof documents look like..was foolish thinking.

These "ideas" had zero backbone and were designed to make the public (because too many politicians think the average person is a drooling idiot) think that having to show some document would force people to go get shots...
I have been watching was fully expecting those in charge to decide to drag this out and the POOF ......
it was yesterdays news and we can open up no problem.   Makes NO sense...........
those who thought it was seriously about health and mandates work they should feel used and fooled ..... 
money and upcoming elections seem far more important to some then their previous " science " idea .... the data DID NOT change so much to just drop it all ASAP.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 10, 2022)

MA's COVID Death Toll To Drop By Thousands Under New Criteria​We are adopting the new definition because we support the need to standardize the way COVID-19-associated deaths are counted," DPH State Epidemiologist Dr. Catherine Brown said in a statement. "Prior to the CSTE definition, states did not have a nationally recommended definition for COVID-19 deaths and, as such, have been using a variety of processes and definitions to count their deaths. In Massachusetts, our definition has consistently been broader than most other states. After a deep dive into our data and reviewing thousands of death certificates, we recognize that this updated definition gives us a truer picture of mortality associated with COVID-19."

This means 4,081 deaths that were previously considered COVID-related will be removed from the state's total, and about 400 deaths will be retroactively deemed COVID deaths, the DPH said. The agency called its previous criteria "overly broad" and said it resulted in an "over-counting" of deaths associated with COVID.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 10, 2022)

Jeni said:


> MA's COVID Death Toll To Drop By Thousands Under New Criteria​We are adopting the new definition because we support the need to standardize the way COVID-19-associated deaths are counted," DPH State Epidemiologist Dr. Catherine Brown said in a statement. "Prior to the CSTE definition, states did not have a nationally recommended definition for COVID-19 deaths and, as such, have been using a variety of processes and definitions to count their deaths. In Massachusetts, our definition has consistently been broader than most other states. After a deep dive into our data and reviewing thousands of death certificates, we recognize that this updated definition gives us a truer picture of mortality associated with COVID-19."
> 
> This means 4,081 deaths that were previously considered COVID-related will be removed from the state's total, and about 400 deaths will be retroactively deemed COVID deaths, the DPH said. The agency called its previous criteria "overly broad" and said it resulted in an "over-counting" of deaths associated with COVID.


This is just one state that over counted. The other states did also.  Now they needed a "New Criteria" definition in order to cover up what they had been doing.  


"From March 2020 to March 2021, DPH counted the death of any person who had previously tested positive for COVID-19 as a COVID-related death, regardless of how much time elapsed between those two events.

Even if someone contracted the virus in March and died in a car crash in July, they were added to the ongoing tally of pandemic deaths for that first year."

 "But over time, our approach proved to be too expansive and led to a significant overcount of deaths in Massachusetts. People who had gotten COVID earlier in 2020 and died for other reasons ended up still being included in COVID-associated death counts."

https://www.nbcboston.com/news/loca...ignificant-overcount-of-covid-deaths/2665981/


----------



## Jeni (Mar 10, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> This is just one state that over counted. The other states did also.  Now they needed a "New Criteria" definition in order to cover up what they had been doing.
> 
> 
> "From March 2020 to March 2021, DPH counted the death of any person who had previously tested positive for COVID-19 as a COVID-related death, regardless of how much time elapsed between those two events.
> ...


exactly if One state has lets say an over count by 3600 as in  this example............ even if only Half the states have similar counts 
3600 x 25 = 90,000 these are not small numbers.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 10, 2022)

Austria says it is putting its COVID-19 vaccine mandate on ice​https://news.yahoo.com/austria-says-putting-covid-19-082311407.html

VIENNA (Reuters) -Austria is suspending its COVID-19 vaccine mandate, its ministers for health and constitutional affairs said on Wednesday, six days before fines for breaches were due to start being imposed.

The measure, the most sweeping in the European Union as it applied to all adults with few exceptions, has been in effect since Feb. 5, but enforcement was only due to begin on March 15.


"We will...suspend the vaccine mandate in accordance with the principle of proportionality," constitutional affairs minister Karoline Edtstadler told a news conference.

"Why? Because there are *many convincing arguments at the moment that this infringement of fundamental rights is not justified."*


Things that make me wonder .... 
what thought was put into the mandate at the beginning to see it was an infringement ?  My guess is NO that was not even considered but sounds better then the fear machine is no longer trending.....

they made a law they planned an enforcement etc ..................... and BAM   just like that an about face ........


It is not about the numbers ... 
I am glad places are opening up masks and things going away but after being lectured at for the last couple of years about "science" and numbers ......... and NOW  they cannot end it fast enough it seems.


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Austria says it is putting its COVID-19 vaccine mandate on ice​https://news.yahoo.com/austria-says-putting-covid-19-082311407.html
> 
> VIENNA (Reuters) -Austria is suspending its COVID-19 vaccine mandate, its ministers for health and constitutional affairs said on Wednesday, six days before fines for breaches were due to start being imposed.
> 
> ...


I think I can guess why and you probably can too. It wasn't the "case" or hospitalization numbers that did this.


----------

